# All going well, we will be moving to Sao Martinho in September!



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Afternon all. 

Weve just accepted an offer on our house, exactly what we wanted for it. They want to be in by end of Septemeber which was originaly our plans house sale pending! They are cash buyers so no chain. Obviously unless something happens in the meantime we shall be out when we thought. We have an appartment to stay in in Sao martinho.

We have already purchased land with planning approval and are just in the process of having the specialities finalised. All going well we can start building soon. We have builders to talk too, choose a project manager and we are all set to go. Oh and 2 cars to sell.

So i now have 8 weeks to organise a move with a fiance, cat, a 3 year old and a 4 week old (he will be 3 months by then obviously.) Pet passport, kids passports all sorted. Pre school lined up forthe 3 year old. Having portuguese lessons.Its all coming together.

Plus I am waiting to hear if Ive been granted voluntary severeance from work (NHS), if we do thats what we can live on for a year while we get our business up and running. 

Its all starting to look like this might just happen.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a very good builder contact if you need one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes please, we have two contacts but a third will be good. The house will be of modern design not a traditional villa. Does that sound like it might fit their portfolio?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi J-lo-78 and a very BIG welcome to the forum.:welcome:
Good news to hear that yoou are moving to the Silver Coast area.
You will be able to contact Silvers direct via PM once you have made 5 contributions! You are already on 4 

You will find loads of information on here.

Should there be anything specific you wish to ask it is worthwhile going to SEARCH and putting in the subject you wish to get information on. You can narrow the search to just PORTUGAL by scrolling down to EUROPE and then of course PORTUGAL

Good luck with your house sale and we'll see in hopefully in September :clap2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi J-lo
yes they specialise in modern buildings. Post one more time and I will send you a pm with his details.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

j-lo-78 said:


> Thankyou


Now you have your 5 posts and you can now PM silvers


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

What is 'Silvers'?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ggdentist said:


> What is 'Silvers'?


The name of the forum member about 3 up from where you posted


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd just like to wish you the best of luck. We have just landed and have been 'in-country' for 4 weeks now. Like you, we had just a few weeks to get all those spinning plates down off their sticks one by one.

At the start it was exciting, then it became exciting and scary, then just scary as the realisation came that THIS IS IT! My wife said " It's like a life-style bungee jump. We'll be OK, just do it! ". 

In the end, when the bags are unpacked and the kettle is on and you're looking at your new piece of the world, you realise that all your plates have stopped spinning and are stacked in a neat pile

Until a new stack is handed to you here..........! (but the guys on here will blow the hot fog of ignorance away. Just ask)


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi jo-lo-78,
It does sound like its all happening for you, I wish you all the best with your plans, very exciting 
We moved to Portugal Feb this year and bought a place in March, just 50mins south of where you'll be. The information I've been given on this website have been very useful, especially for a newbie 
Once you're settled, if you fancy meeting up, I'm always up for a natter. I have 3 children 6, 4 and 1 so it would be nice for them too.

In 2 Bikes, I love your wife's take on the adventure "It's like a life-style bungee jump. We'll be OK, just do it! " - spot on!


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi. All good by the sound of things. I know an excellent Project Manager in the area, and he speaks good English. I'm ding my second project with him just now and have had no problems at all. I'm living in Sao Martinho now and will happily introduce him to you if that helps you.


----------



## ggdentist (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd appreciate the name of your project manager as well. I have always project managed myself but local knowledge is invaluable.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

ggdentist said:


> I'd appreciate the name of your project manager as well. I have always project managed myself but local knowledge is invaluable.


As is knowing the attitude of the local tradesmen to the "ex pat" areas.
SMdP is as well known as Praia Dél Rei and Bom Succeso for being full of foreigners who do not know the real costs.

How do I know this, because I built our own house near Alçobaca and am often asked to help out ex pat friends with orcamentos and advice, and this seems to be an increasing trend.

Seems that the crisis is still biting deep

Rob


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

ggdentist said:


> I'd appreciate the name of your project manager as well. I have always project managed myself but local knowledge is invaluable.


I've always done so as well, and have 30 years experience of doing so, but it is far more difficult here unless you have help. Portuguese Labour is very cheap, by comparison to the UK but the language barrier can be a real problem as conversational language doesn't stretch to construction. I'll PM his details later together with an English Builder I have used here and can recommend.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, ´


My name is Maria. 
I am portuguese but lived in the UK for 20 years and moved back to Portugal in 2008.

I live near Batalha, in a village (5km before Batalha, if you're coming from S. Martinho).

So if you need any help at all, for exemple with portuguese documents (friendly help, no strings attached or any kind of payment truly!) please contact me.
I just like to treat other as I would like to be treated and besides, in the UK I was always wellcome! 
Now it is my turn in my own country!

I do have a Snooker table at home which belonged to my english husband who passed away in 2011.

Feel free to come over for a drink and a game, if you like playing, just don't count on me to play with! You'll have to bring someone who plays.

If you contact me by private message I will give you my contacts, if you so wish.

Good luck with your move to Portugal!

P.S. If you are thinking of opening a portuguese bank account don't open one with BES (BANCO ESPÍRITO SANTO) as it is in terrible trouble and is being investigated.
No one knows the half of it yet! Worst still to come!

Keep at least one british current account and credit card open in the UK, as in Portugal, banking is more expensive than in the UK, as far as I know, and more complicated.

You say that you have 2 cars to sell.
If at least one of them is in good condition, I think you'd gain by bringing one, as you'll be entitled to tax exemption, if you do all the paper work within the time required by law.

Just be aware, that if you do bring a british car, and apply for tax exemption, you won't be able to sell that same car for 5 years, or if you do, you'll then have to pay the remaining tax left in that agreed period of time (5years).

Cars in Portugal are very expensive, and you'll need one, in the area where you're planning to live, so that might be worth considering.


All the best!

Maria


----------



## beamishbum (Aug 1, 2014)

Hiya Maria,

My partner and I, son and dog are moving to the Foz do Arelho hopefully in the next couple of months for a 6 month trail period.

We've been to Foz several times before and really like it, our main concern is schools for our 2 year old son. Do you know of any kindergartens/nurseries and future schooling in the local area that would be suitable for our little one.

It would be great to hear from you and anyone that has any useful information that would aid us in this new adventure.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Fran & Brendan


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi!

Foz do Arelho is about 45 minutes south from where I live.
I am sorry, but I don't know the área regarding schools.

Perhaps someone does, but the best thing would be to go and visit a few of them and look at the permises, and see if the children are well cared for, what facilities does the "Creche" ou "Infantário" have?

I think you'll find that there will be someone who speaks english, but if you need help, please let me know!
I'll be happy to help you, the only snag being that I don't drive and therefore you would have to pick me up and bring me back, other than that, no problem!

All the best!

Maria


----------

